# Diamond Plate



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I would like to add diamond plate to OB. I would like your thoughts on this. How high up on front of TT to go? What thickness DP? How to attach DP to TT? How much weight does it add to TT? Any other comments will be appreciated.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

There are a few threads out there on this topic.

Have you seen This one?

Or This one?

Both of thoses threads have photos so you can identify how high the diamond plate extends. It sure does dress the front up


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I got the front of my trailer sprayed with truck box spray in liner 2 years and not a mark on it. diamond plate probably looks better but the spray on stuff has no holes to drill into the outback.(I went about 1 inch below the pin strip)


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

bcdude said:


> I got the front of my trailer sprayed with truck box spray in liner 2 years and not a mark on it. diamond plate probably looks better but the spray on stuff has no holes to drill into the outback.(I went about 1 inch below the pin strip)


What color did you use? Do you have any pics that you could post?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bcdude said:


> I got the front of my trailer sprayed with truck box spray in liner 2 years and not a mark on it. diamond plate probably looks better but the spray on stuff has no holes to drill into the outback.(I went about 1 inch below the pin strip)


If you don't mine my asking...what did that cost?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Don - are you planning on doing this yourself? or have the dealer put the plate on?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I had thougt about putting it on also. The plate is thin and lightweight, so 3M Body adhesive type tape (The red roll) would easily hold it on. With clean surfaces prepped right, that stuff will probably hold more than rivets would.

What I am not clear on is how to trim it out. Anybody got photos?

C


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure. I havn't priced dealer cost. I could do it myself, but really don't want to drill holes in the OB. I would like to see pics of the sray on that bcdude had done. I only want to protect the front from rocks and other road junk thrown up from TV.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

bcdude said:


> I got the front of my trailer sprayed with truck box spray in liner 2 years and not a mark on it. diamond plate probably looks better but the spray on stuff has no holes to drill into the outback.(I went about 1 inch below the pin strip)


That kind of coating looks Awesome...........better than diamond Plate as it always looks New....IMHO.

I was looking for a picture online that would represent or look similar to a truck i recently seen. It had the armor coat or whatever it is called on his Two tone excursion, he had it on the front and down the bottom on the sides.......in two colors to completely match and blend in with the truck color scheme........Absolutely looked Awesome..........So I can only imagine how cool and It would look on your trailer.........

Would love to see a picture of it!!

Here is a picture of Armorthane...........it was the only picture i could find that was close to depict what i was talking about........

Armorthane photo Link


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

psychodad said:


> Not sure. I havn't priced dealer cost. I could do it myself, but really don't want to drill holes in the OB. I would like to see pics of the sray on that bcdude had done. I only want to protect the front from rocks and other road junk thrown up from TV.


I guess I would be curious to know what the difference in cost would be between the spray vs diamond plate. We have no choice - as ours came with the diamond plate.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

mx33suprdav said:


> I got the front of my trailer sprayed with truck box spray in liner 2 years and not a mark on it. diamond plate probably looks better but the spray on stuff has no holes to drill into the outback.(I went about 1 inch below the pin strip)


What color did you use? Do you have any pics that you could post?
[/quote]

I just went with black the other colours would have cost much more . It cost me $200cash price. Sorry about no pictures i just dont get it (im computer challenged)


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Not sure. I havn't priced dealer cost. I could do it myself, but really don't want to drill holes in the OB. I would like to see pics of the sray on that bcdude had done. I only want to protect the front from rocks and other road junk thrown up from TV.


I guess I would be curious to know what the difference in cost would be between the spray vs diamond plate. We have no choice - as ours came with the diamond plate.
[/quote]

Not sure if this helps but last year i bought a 4x8 sheet of 3/16 diamond plate For $320 to make my bumper box for the slide out rails. the spray on stuffwas $200.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bcdude said:


> I got the front of my trailer sprayed with truck box spray in liner 2 years and not a mark on it. diamond plate probably looks better but the spray on stuff has no holes to drill into the outback.(I went about 1 inch below the pin strip)


What color did you use? Do you have any pics that you could post?
[/quote]

I just went with black the other colours would have cost much more . It cost me $200cash price. Sorry about no pictures i just dont get it (im computer challenged)
[/quote]

PM me and I'll send you my email address and you can email me a picture. I will then post it on Outbackers, so everyone can see it.


----------

